# مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال



## خادم القرآن الكريم (9 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة الكرام .. الأخوات الكريمات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وبعد ..

فالموضوع يتلخص بمسوقين إلكترونيين تكون عندهم القدرة الجيدة على الإقناع

والمطلوب منهم أن يحققوا مبيعات الهدف الشهري لموقع شهير

وهو 15 ألف ريال عندها يحصلون على راتب وقدره 4000 ريال سعودي

وفي حال حققوا مبيعات الهدف الشهري لمدة سنة كاملة

يحصلون عندها على بدل سكن سنوي قدره 9000 ريال

هذا غير العمولات التي تصل إلى 5% في حال تجاوز المسوق الهدف الشهري

وفي حال لم يصل للحد الشهري يحصل على عمولة 25 % من المبيعات

فرصة جميلة للربح






ولا يوجد أي شيء لتخسره

أرجو التواصل والردود

السلام عليكم​


----------



## مسوقة26 (9 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

ماشاااء الله بالتوفيــق ...


----------



## مس نوري (10 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

هلا اخوي انا مستعده ادخل معاك بس ياليت توضح اكثر بعض التفاصيل يعني ايش البضاعه الي اسوقها ونوعيتها ووش هذ الموقع وشكرا 
وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## خادم القرآن الكريم (11 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

شكرا لردك الطيب ودعائك أختي الكريمة مسوقة 26

==========================

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أختي الكريمة مس نوري

تم إرسال رسالة خاصة بالإيميل بعنوان السلام عليكم فيها شرح بسيط وعام عن العمل

ومشان طبيعة التسويق : فهي كل شي تقريبا : سيارات - بيوت - فنادق - مطاعم - ساعات - محلات تجارية - عطورات ... إلخ

حاليا بدنا نخلي الناس تحط إعلانات بموقعنا .. وتشتري عضويات مميزة

يعني تسويق إعلانات وعضويات مميزة

والموقع حإبعتلك دعوة من فريقي للانضمام .. مشان كون حاضر لأي سؤال واستفسار يا أختي

واسم فريقي هو دانة السعودية

بس تسجلي بالموقع انضمي للفريق 

بالتوفيق نشالله

السلام عليكم


----------



## ابو رنا (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

هلا اخوي خادم القرآن الكريم انا مستعد كذلك بالخدمة وهذا جوالي 0540668929
وهذا ايميلي [email protected]
ارجوا الرد
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## خادم القرآن الكريم (19 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

شرفت فيك أخي الكريم أبو رنا

وتم إرسال إيميل فيه شرح بسيط عن العمل

نشالله بيصير خير بيننا


----------



## ابو رنا (19 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*



خادم القرآن الكريم قال:


> شرفت فيك أخي الكريم أبو رنا
> 
> وتم إرسال إيميل فيه شرح بسيط عن العمل
> 
> نشالله بيصير خير بيننا


 جاهز باللي تأمر فيه اخوي 
جاهزين ومستعدين 
ياهلا ومرحبا
للمفاهمة الجوال/
0540668929


----------



## صوت الضمير (20 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

يسعدني انضمامي الى هذا الموقع الرائع

وهذي اول مشاركه

الله يعطيك العافيه

ممكن ارسال معلومات كافيه عن المشروع

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نوريا (24 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

انا اود الانضمام معكم
ولي خبره في التسويق
هذا الايميل للتواصل
[email protected]


----------



## taysirco (28 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا مسوق الكترونى لدى خبرة عامين فى مجال التسويق الالكترونى يسعدنى الانضمام اليكم 
[email protected]


----------



## مجدى (12 يوليو 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخى الفاضل
مستعد للعمل معك فأنا عملت واعمل بتسويق منتجات طبية وتجميل وحققت أرباحا جيدة للشركات ولى
على علم كاف بمنتديات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعى واكثر المواقع تفاعلا مع الزائر وعدد الذين يزورون هذه المواقع كذلك طريقة عرض المنتج بالموقع وطريقة عرضه للعميل وكيفية الاقناع وضمان الجدية فى التنفيذ وللعلم فقط انى اصمم مواقع وهذا يساعدنى فى كيفية العرض والتعامل مع الصفحات بالصفات المختلفة للمواقع ( استاتيك / ديناميك )
جوال 0592451695
حفظكم الله اخى الفاضل
*​


----------



## nonbodyinnoknok (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: مطلوب مسوق إلكتروني براتب 4 آلاف ريال وبدل سكن سنوي 9000 ريال*

اريد التواصل معكم و العمل و انا عندى خبره جيده فى مجال التسويق الاكترونى و المواقع الاجتماعيه و الSEO 

[email protected] 
0201005063666
ارجوا ارسال التفاصيل على البريد


----------

